# WANTED: Bambino 2nd Gen White



## Stuart2103 (Feb 22, 2017)

View Advert


*WANTED: Bambino 2nd Gen White*

Looking for an Orient Bambino 2nd Gen in white.

Crystal must be scratch free 

PM me if you have an offer!

View attachment 15837





*Advertiser*

Stuart2103



*Date*

26/02/19



*Price or Trade Value*

£999.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

